# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  M100-metrojuna oli aikaansa edellä, moderni vielä nykyäänkin

## vristo

Aloitan tämän ketjun kahdella puhuttelevalla kuvalla.

Tässä linkissä on kuva Helsingin metron M100-sarjan junasta.

Tämä taas on Tukholman tunnelbanan junasarjaa C15.

Kummatkin junasarjat ovat lähes samanikäisiä eli valmistettu 1980-luvulla, mutta aikalailla eri aikakausilta näyttävät olevan kotoisin. 
Tämä Tukholman tunnelbanan pieni  C15-sarja toki valmistettiin samojen suunnitelmien pohjalta kuin se tunnelbanan perusjuna, jonka C6-sarja aloitti, mutta sillä erolla, että se sisältää silloista 80-luvun modernia sähkötekniikkaa. 

Helsingin metron M100-junasta taas pyrittiin luomaan heti suunnittelun alusta alkaen aikaa kestävä ja moderni metrojuna koko käyttöiälleen. Siinä onkin onnistuttu niin hyvin, että mm. sisustusratkaisuja ei ole juurikaan tarvetta muuttaa nyt hankinnan alla olevaan uuteen, täysautomaattiseen M300-junasarjaan, vaan niissä pyritään varsin samankaltaisiin ratkaisuhin (myös M200-junasarjassa), väritystä myöten. Olen ymmärtänyt, että penkitkin tulevat olemaan aivan samat, aikaa kestävät, oranssiset Helsingin metron penkit. Erona entisiin junasarjoihin on toki se, että varsinaista ohjaamoa ei enää ole, vaan sekin tila on täysin matkustajien käytössä.

Helsingin metro väristä, oranssista, keskusteltiin tuolla toisessa viestiketjussa. Päivi Simpanen kirjoittaakin mielestäni hyvin opinnäytetyössään:




> Metron hieno ja intensiivinen väri perustuu sille, että Suomessa on niin ikävä ja harmaa ilmasto. Oranssi on aina iloinen ja aurinkoinen ja laittaa ihmiset hyvälle tuulelle. Kun metroon astuu sisään ja siellä istuu mustia ja harmaita ihmisiä, niin oranssi penkki loistaa ja vapaa istumapaikka näkyy helposti. (Simola & Mäkelä 2008, 17–18, Rajalin, haastattelu 13.2.2009.) Oranssi väri kuvastaa positiivista asennoitumista (Studio Nurmesniemi Ky. 1995, 1). Oranssi väri on kestänyt hyvin aikaa ja se on periytynyt myös uusin metrovaunuihin ja metrografiikkaan.
> 
> Helsingissä on siniset bussit ja vihreät raitiovaunut, niinpä oranssi metro sopii tähän värimaailmaan. Oranssi väri on myös signaaliväri ja tekee metrosta helpommin havaittavan. (Rajalin, haastattelu 13.2.2009.) 1960-luvulla oranssi oli suosittu väri. Vuonna 1967 Fiskars lanseerasi sakset, jotka saivat värinsä tehtaan henkilökunnan äänestettyä oranssia vaihtoehtoa (Simola & Mäkelä 2008, 58).


HKL:n raitiovaunussa 154 on nykyisessä mainosväreissään mukailtu tätä Helsingin metron väriteemaa, mutta se ei istu siihen ollenkaan. Lisäksi Helsingin metron oranssin ja siihen oleellisesti liittyvät mustien raitojen välinen suhde on tässä ratikassa täysin väärä. M100-junassahan on yksi koko junan ulkonäköön oleellisesti vaikuttava asia on sen nokka, jossa musta reunustaa ajovaloja. Juuri tämä luonut M100-junalle sen persoonallisen ulkonäön, ikäänkuin kasvot. Tätä imagoa sitten tehostaa vielä M100-junan erityinen äänimaailma (jota on käytetty mm. testiäänenä eräällä surround-äänien testi-CD:llä). HKL154:sessa nämä mustat raidat on sijoiteltu siihen (mm. nokkaan) täysin tästä ideasta poikkeavasti ja siten hukattu koko idea (tämä ei ole yllätys, sillä esim. "EB-ratikka-mainosvaunussa" muunmuassa EB-nuolten mittasuhteet ovat häiritsevän väärät). M100-junassa sen persoonallinen väritys on oleellinen osa sen ulkoasua ja siten koko muotoilua. 

M100-metrojunat, niiden äänineen, ovat muovautuneet osaksi niin metron kuin koko Helsingin kaupungin imagoa yhtälailla kuin vaikkapa Eifel-torni Pariisissa tai Towerin silta Lontoossa. 
Näin toteaa myös Päivi Simpanen opinäytetyössään:
"Helsinkiin liittyväksi yhdeksi symboliksi on mahdollista nostaa Helsingin metron designin ja asemien arkkitehtuurin ja taideteosten muodostama kokonaisuus".

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:19 ----------

Mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta Päivi Simpasen opinnäytetyöstä, josta olisi mielenkiintoista tietää enemmänkin:




> Metrotoimisto toimi aktiivisesti metron korkeatasoisen muotoilun puolesta. Metrotoimisto halusi kysyä arkkitehdeiltä ja muotoilijoilta, millainen metro voisi olla. Rajalinia ja Nurmesniemeä pyydettiin tekemään yhteinen tarjous. Taustalla oli kotiinpäin veto eli oli vaarana, että metron suunnittelu annetaan Moskovaan. Moskovassa oli jo olemassa suunnittelutoimisto Helsingin metron suunnittelua varten. (Rajalin, haastattelu 13.2.2009.)

----------


## hylje

Metrojunat ovat lähes kaikin puolin hienoja, mutta niiden ongelmana on aina ollut epäyhteensopivuus kaiken kanssa. Maailmalla ei taida olla ainuttakaan junaverkkoa jossa se toimisi kevyin muutoksin kuten sähkönsyötön vaihtamalla.

Hyviä kokemuksia tulisi silti hyödyntää. Kuinka kaukana on pikaraitiolinja, jonka vaunukokemus vastaa tarkasti metroa? Jokeri olisi varsin houkutteleva konsepti, koska sen suunnittelu tähän mennessä loisi sen teknisen pohjan asiaan kuuluvalla väylällä. Siitä puuttuvat vain oranssit vaunut muovipenkkeineen, jotka voidaan saada näyttämään ja tuntumaan hieman kapeammilta metrojunilta. Entäs lähijunat? Sm5 (tai sen tulevat uudemmat mallit) ovat jo valmiiksi hyvin Helsingin metron tuntuisia jo ilman oranssiakin. Kaikki kolme ovat hyvin samanlaisia, ja helposti ymmärrettävänä samana juttuna vaikka asemat ovatkin kaikki eri tasossa, paikoin merkittävästikin. HSL:n aikana ne ovat vieläpä saman viraston alaisia, ja yksi niistä on kokonaan rakentamatta vielä!

----------


## Antero Alku

M100-metrojunat olivat sähkö- ja valmistustekniikaltaan edistyksellisiä. Olihan Valmetin tarkoitus valloittaa niillä maailma juuri teknisen paremmuuden ansiosta, ja siksi Helsinki tarvittiin pilottiasiakkaksi, vaikka Helsinki ei tarvinnutkaan maailman suurimpia metrojunia.

Mutta kyllä aika on ajanut M100-junista ohi jo. Oikosulkumoottorit ovat vakioratkaisu, lisäksi jarrutus takaisin verkkoon, jota M100 junissa ei ole. M100-junien vinkuva ääni on vika eikä hieno ominaisuus. En ole toimitussopimuksia lukenut, mutta minulle on kerrottu, että alun perin junien piti olla äänettömiä. Mutta vinkunaa ei saatu poistetuksi, joten se hyväksyttiin kuten moni muukin asia, miltä osin alkuperäisiä sopimuksia ei täytetty.

Muotoilun erinomaisuus on minulle kyllä hieman kysymysmerkki. Lähes tulkoon hätkähdin kun aikanaan ensi kerran näin metrojunan Bryssselissä. Metroliikenne Brysselissä on alkanut 1976, Helsingissä 1982. Tosin tämä sama muotoiluidea oli jo Valmetin protojunissa 1971. Niin Brysselin kuin Helsinginkin M100-junien muotoilu on minusta yksinkertaisesti vanhanaikaista. Hillittynä se toki kestää aikaa, mutta se ei tee muotoilusta modernia.

HKL:n metrojunien sisustus on myös vanhanaikainen. Helsinkiläiselle, joka ei liiku maailmalla, vanhanaikaisuus ei pistä silmään, kun ei ole vertailukohteita. Ja ilmeisesti on jotenkin vaikea verrata lähiliikennejunien ja metron sisustusta. Vaikka sama kangasverhoilun mukavuus ja värien käytön rauhallisuus voisi toistua metrossakin kuin on Sm5:n sisustuksessa. Mutta kun katselin Innotransissa esillä olleita sisustusratkaisuja, en kyllä minkään sisustuksen kohdalla kaivannut HKL:n metron oranssista muovisisustaa. En edes Rooman metrojunan kanssa, vaikka siellä olikin pitkittäiset muovipenkit. Ne olivat kuitenkin sentään harmaat.

Junan ulkoväri sekä värikieli asemilla ovat eri asia kuin sisustus. Voimakkaiden värien ja muovin käyttö sisustuksessa oli 1970-luvun muoti-ilmiö, ja siinä mielessä oranssit muovipenkit ovat ymmärrettävä ratkaisu. Mutta se on nimenomaan lyhyen aikaa elänyttä 1970-luvun designia. En kaipaa sitä enää, ja onkin sääli, ettei M100-junien sisustusta ajanmukaistettu peruskorjauksessa. Ja tietenkin sekin oli sääli, että tämä 70-lukulainen muovi-ilme otettiin M200-juniin. Jos tai kun tämä sama jatkuu vielä M300-junissa, niin kai sitten jonkun mielestä on eduksi ankkuroida metro menneisyyteen.

Minä voisin ilkeästi sanoa, että menneisyyteenhän metro kuuluukin, mutta jääköön nyt sanomatta. Sen sijaan voin kysyä, kuinka moni haluaisi 50-, 60- tai 70-lukujen bussien designin ja pitää huonona sitä, että niin ulkoisesti kuin sisustuksenkin osalta bussien muotoilu on kehittynyt?

Antero

----------


## Albert

On tullut nähtyä metro-ja muuta junaa sentään jossain maailmalla. Ei M100 siinä "vertailussa" häpeä. Väritys on piristävä. Olen itse kokenut satoja kertoja kuuden aikaan aamuväsyneenä sen. Muovipenkit ovat upeita ainakin selkävaivaisille kuten minä. Eikähän niissä joudu tuntikausia istumaan!
Tietysti, jos vihaa metroa, ei siitä löydä mistään mitään hyvää.
Mutta sallittaneen minunkin mielipiteeni. Eli, että metro oli ja on parannus siihen mitä oli sitä ennen. Ja Itäväylän katumaasturikuskit ym ovat varmasti myös tyytyväisiä.

----------


## ultrix

> Kummatkin junasarjat ovat lähes samanikäisiä eli valmistettu 1980-luvulla, mutta aikalailla eri aikakausilta näyttävät olevan kotoisin.


M100:sta tulee jotenkin mieleen 1980-luvun linjakkaimmat urheiluautot: Ferrari F40, ehkä Testarossa ja Lamborghini Countach. Eipä silti, perinteistä Subway-muotoilua edustavat SL:n C-junat ja VR:n Sm1/2-junat ovat myös ihan mukavaa muotoilua muotoiluun sopivasti maalattuina.




> M100-junan erityinen äänimaailma


...on niin värisyttävä, että käytyäni pitkästä aikaa Helsingissä 20.9. ja käveltyäni Sörnäisten metroasemalle tirautin muutaman kyyneleen. Ensin R-kioskin edessä oli venäläinen kitaratrubaduuri, sitten laiturille tullessani sentimentaalisena juna saapui pitäen sen ulinansa, ja vielä se maanalainen tuoksu, jotain aivan maagista!

----------


## Knightrider

M100 olisi laadukas, jos sen äänimaailma, varsinkin tunnelissa olisi siedettävä sekä siinä olisi pehmeämmät penkit - ilmastointikin olisi kiva kesällä. Toki ilman erityisolosuhteitamme olisi mahdollista lisätä remonttilistaan vielä seuraavan aseman vaihtoyhteydet (HELMI) kertova näyttö.

Loppujen lopuksi M100:n plussiksi jäävät muotoilu ja väri, muotoilu on edelleen (mielestäni) nykyaikainen ja väri, kuten muutkin ovat huomanneet, on piristävä.

M100:sille on tehty pientä pintaremonttia mutta se on ollut vain rahan haaskausta - matkustajat voivat nyt nähdä seuraavan aseman nimen sekä lisää mainoksia - ja kuulla ärsyttävää piip-piip-piip-ääntä.

M200 on ollut myös turha välivaihe - toki uusia metroja on tarvittu mutta olisivat suoraan panostaneet laatuun ja korjanneet jotain M100:sen virheitä - samat penkit siellä on eikä informaatiokaan ole laadukas. Tunnelissa melua on muistaakseni vähemmän, mutta esimerkiksi nivelosa on hiukan turha lisä - muutama seisomapaikka lisää sekä vaunusta toiseen siirtymisen mahdollisuus, jotka ovat aika turhia. Nivelen avulla ei saavuteta ainakaan kapasiteetissa mitään. Paljonkohan nivelten huolto maksaakaan verrattuna kahteen erilliseen vaunuun - samaa haluaisin tietää bussien tapauksessa.

Toivottavasti M300 olisi Flirtin luokkaa - ilmastointi, pehmeät penkit.. jos vaunusta toiseen pitää saada liikkua niin silloin pitäisi saada liikkua myös vaunuparista toiseen, jos vaikka ystäväsi on metrossa voit käydä kokonaan sen läpi. Toki silloin metrosta tulisi vielä vaikeampi mukauttaa kun koko olisi kiinteä kaksi vaunuparia, mutta Espoon asemien myötä se ei haittaisi mitään. Infonäyttö on hyvä, kun siihen saadaan jotain informaatiotakin - Siilitielle tullessa on kiva tietää onko kiire rynnätä 79:iin vai voiko pysäkille tepastella rauhassa.

----------


## aki

> Toivottavasti M300 olisi Flirtin luokkaa - ilmastointi, pehmeät penkit..


Mielestäni pehmeät penkit ovat turhia kaupunkimetrossa jolla tehdään suhteellisen lyhyitä matkoja, Muoviset penkit on muutenkin helpompi pitää puhtaana eivätkä ole niin herkkiä ilkivallalle kuin kankaiset penkit, Sm1 ja 2:ssa näkee välillä melko likaisia ja tahraisia istuimia ja myös selkänoja pään kohdalta saattaa olla tummunut. vaikka flirtit ovat muuten väljiä niin silti penkitys on toteutettu samalla tavalla kuin Sm 1,2 ja 4:ssa, eli 2+3, tuo kolmen istuttava penkkiryhmä on todella ahdas ja yleistä onkin että ainoastaan ikkuna ja käytäväpaikalla istutaan ja keskipenkki jätetään tyhjäksi, junan ollessa täynnä matkustajien on pakko tiivistää ja sitten istutaan kuin sillit suolassa! Metrojen 2+2 penkitys on siinä suhteessa paljon parempi.

----------


## vristo

> Toivottavasti M300 olisi Flirtin luokkaa - ilmastointi, pehmeät penkit.. jos vaunusta toiseen pitää saada liikkua niin silloin pitäisi saada liikkua myös vaunuparista toiseen, jos vaikka ystäväsi on metrossa voit käydä kokonaan sen läpi.


M300-junat on suunniteltu olemaan neljän vaunuparin mittaisia, täysin läpikuljettavia pötköja. Eli samaan tapaan kuin Frirtit tai matalalattiaiset raitiovaunut, mutta sillä erolla, että niissä lattia on samalla tasolla koko matkaltaan, ilman vaikkapa Flirtin kaltaisia nousuja telien kohdalla. Mutta se ero aiempiin metrojunasarjoihin M300:sissa tulee olemaan, että niiden tarjouspyynnössä ei ole muotoiluun liittyviä vaatimuksia, lukuunottamatta oranssia väriä. Myyjän on esitettävä niiden muoto ja näinollen ne tulevat perustumaan johinkin tunnettujen valmistajien normaaleihin metrojunamalleihin. Tämäkin metrovaunusarjan penkit tulevat mahdollisesti olemaan edellisten sarjojen kaltaisia ja ne voidaan valmistaa siten Suomessa, mikä minusta on merkittävä asia. Suomalaisten huippumuotoilijoiden sunnittelemien oranssien metrojunapenkkien aikakausi jatkukoon myös tulevissa metrojunasarjoissa. 

M200-sarjan tarjouspyyntöjen mukana oli kotimaisten metromuotoilijoiden Börje Rajalin ja Antti Nurmesniemi tekemä muotoilusuunnitelma. Tarjouspyyntöjen voittaja perustui saksalaisen DWA Deutsche Waggonbau AG:n konseptiin. Kuten tunnettua tämän vaunusarjan valmistus siirtyi sittemmin Bombardierin vastuulle ja M200-junien muotoilussa isojen valmistajien valmistustekniikat piti ottaa huomioon, sillä tuotannon muutoksien toteuttaminen on kallista ja usein mahdotonta. M200-junien saksalaisia serkkuja onkin nähtävissä esimerkiksi Berliinin S- ja U-Bahn-junina (näissä mittasuhteet ovat toki pienemmät).

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ureihe_481.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...n_Zugtyp_H.JPG

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:02 ----------




> M100-junien vinkuva ääni on vika eikä hieno ominaisuus.


Tähän en malta olla sanomatta, että se on yksi niistä asioista, joka erottaa sen muiden metrokaupunkien junista ja esimerkiksi minä tunnistaisin sen missä tahansa. Erittäin ainutlaatuinen metrojunan ääneksi. Täytyy myöntää, että aluksi minäkin hieman oudoksuin sitä, kun se oli jotain sellaista mitä koskaan aiemmin missään metrossa (tai muussakaan sähköisessä kulkuvälineessä) ollut kuullut. Mutta nyt sen on suorastaan sen tavaramerkki ja kun se äänimaailma joskus katoaa Helsingin metrosta, menettää se mielestäni merkittävän osan identiteettiäänkin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:14 ----------

Jotenkin tunnen "luissani", että Helsingin seuraava M300-metrojuna on aikalailla tämän kaltainen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk-rG...eature=related

----------


## SD202

> Tähän en malta olla sanomatta, että se on yksi niistä asioista, joka erottaa sen muiden metrokaupunkien junista ja esimerkiksi minä tunnistaisin sen missä tahansa. Erittäin ainutlaatuinen metrojunan ääneksi. Täytyy myöntää, että aluksi minäkin hieman oudoksuin sitä, kun se oli jotain sellaista mitä koskaan aiemmin missään metrossa (tai muussakaan sähköisessä kulkuvälineessä) ollut kuullut. Mutta nyt sen on suorastaan sen tavaramerkki ja kun se äänimaailma joskus katoaa Helsingin metrosta, menettää se mielestäni merkittävän osan identiteettiäänkin.


Samaa mieltä. Joukkoliikenneharrastajana arvostaa kulkuvälineiden äänimaailmaakin. Helsingin M100 -junien äänimaailma on todella persoonallinen ja eiköhän helsinkiläiset metromatkustajat ole tottuneet tuohon ääneen niin hyvin, että äänet tuntuvat tutuilta ja turvallisilta. Maailmalla on monia metrojunia, jotka vain suhisevat kulkiessaan. Hiljaisia nuo junat toki ovat, mutta joukkoliikenneharrastajalle ne eivät tarjoa mitään lisäarvoa.  :Wink: 

Myös Tukholman C4-C15 -metrojunien äänimaailma saattaa aiheuttaa joillekin joukkoliikenneharrastajille ns. "hiivattikohtauksia".  :Smile:

----------


## Samppa

> M300-junat on suunniteltu olemaan neljän vaunuparin mittaisia, täysin läpikuljettavia pötköja.


Po. *kahden vaunuparin* mittaisia.

----------


## MaZo

> Po. *kahden vaunuparin* mittaisia.


Neljän vaunun. Ei puhuta vaunupareista enää M300-sarjan yhteydessä.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Neljän vaunun. Ei puhuta vaunupareista enää M300-sarjan yhteydessä.


No, noihan mun piti siis sanoakin, sorry. 

Kahden nykyisen vaunuparin eli neljän vaunun mittaisia pötköjä (= runsaat 80 metriä).
Esimerksiksi Hong Kongissa metrojunat ovat juurikin 8 vaunun mittaisia (=runsaat 160 metriä) pötköjä (joita yritin tänne aluksi tuputtaa).

----------


## hylje

Lissabonin metro on siitä mielenkiintoinen, että usean sukupolven metrojunat näyttävät, tuntuvat ja kuulostavat samalta. Helsinki ei ole ainutlaatuinen yhtenäisyydessään.

----------


## late-

> Toki ilman erityisolosuhteitamme olisi mahdollista lisätä remonttilistaan vielä seuraavan aseman vaihtoyhteydet (HELMI) kertova näyttö.


Metroissa ja ratikoissa nyt olevat mainos- ja infonäytöt pystyisivät näyttämään tämän tiedon. Ne pystyvät avaamaan ihan suoraan melkein mitä tahansa www-sivuja. Osittain HSL:n käynnistämisen takia resursseja ei ole riittänyt toteutukseen asti. Ensin pitää myös ratkaista joitakin teknisiä ongelmia tiedonsiirron kanssa erityisesti ratikkapuolella. Näyttöjen parissa on äskettäin aloittanut uusi ihminen HSL:llä, joten kehitystä pitäisi taas tapahtua. Tekniikan saaminen täyteen ojennukseen vienee kuitenkin aikansa.




> Nivelen avulla ei saavuteta ainakaan kapasiteetissa mitään. Paljonkohan nivelten huolto maksaakaan verrattuna kahteen erilliseen vaunuun - samaa haluaisin tietää bussien tapauksessa.


Käytännön kapasiteetissa saavutetaan, kun matkustajat voivat jakautua suurempaan yksikköön. Kuormituksella on tapana kohdistua tiettyihin oviin ja sitä kautta tiettyihin vaunuihin. Tietysti kokonaan läpikuljettaja yksikkö on tässä mielessä vielä parempi ja niitä hankitaankin seuraavaksi.

----------


## vristo

> Helsinki ei ole ainutlaatuinen yhtenäisyydessään.


Ei toki mitenkään ainutlaatuinen. 

Tukholman C1-C15-vaunusarjat olivat toisiaan muistuttavia, vaikkakin vuosien varrella muotoilu ja eräät yksityiskohdat muuttuivat. Ja tekniikkaa tietysti kehittyi siinä samalla.

Myös esimerkiksi Washingtonin metron kaikki 1126 metrojunaa muistuttavat hyvin paljon toisiaan ulkonäöltään vaikka niitä on toimitettu useiden eri valmistajien valmistamia sarjoja vuodesta 1976 lähtien. Muistan muuten jotenkin hämärästi, että Washington oli yksi niistä kaupungeista maailmassa, jonka metrojuniin Strömbergillä oli suunnitelmat toimittaa M100-junista tuttua oikosulkumoottoritekniikkaa joskus 1970-luvulla. Tällaisesta oli muistaakseni jossain Strömbergin esitteessä. Muistankohan oikein?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washing..._rolling_stock

Ja totetuuden nimessähän on sanottava, etteivät Helsingin metron M100- ja M200-junat juurikaan muistuta toisiaan, eivätkä ole edes yhteensopivia keskenään. Ovat vaan oransseja molemmat (jossa on musta raita jossain), mutta ei edes samaa sävyä, vaan M200-junat ovat enemmän punaisen sävyisiä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:41 ----------

Äänikuvia maailmalta (klikkaa avautuvan sivun play-nuolta):

Lontoo

Helsinki

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Tämä äänimaailma taasen on varmasti tuttu itä-Euroopan ja Venäjän kävijöille.
Mitishtshi (Metrovagonmash) -tuotteet E-sarja ja sen seuraaja 81-717/714 -lienevät maailman eniten valmistetut metrojunat.
Nämä aiheuttavat myös "hiivattikohtauksia" jopa enemmän kuin Tukholman vanhat junat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnR3_gEQVZc

Kunnon raakaa toimivaa neuvostotekniikkaa. Tämmöisillähän ajetaan Budapestissä jopa kahden minuutin vuorovälillä ja Moskovassa taidetaan mennä 90 sekunnin välein ilman mitään kallista "automaatiota".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On tullut nähtyä metro-ja muuta junaa sentään jossain maailmalla. Ei M100 siinä "vertailussa" häpeä. Väritys on piristävä. Olen itse kokenut satoja kertoja kuuden aikaan aamuväsyneenä sen. Muovipenkit ovat upeita ainakin selkävaivaisille kuten minä. Eikähän niissä joudu tuntikausia istumaan!


Olen samaa mieltä että M100-sarjan junat ovat metrojunien aatelia. Jos vertaa uudempaan M200- sarjaan nin en löydä siitä mitään joka olisi matkustajan kannalta paremmin toteutettu kuin M100:ssa. Vaikka moottoriäänet on vaimennettu paremmin niin M200 jostain syystä nykii enemmän jarruttaesa ja kiihdyttäessä, ja kori heiluu sivuttaissuunanssa enemmän kuin M100. Lisäksi M200 haisee muoville sisällä. Verrattuna muiden suurkaupunkeihin metroihin nin Helsingin metrossa on plussana myös vaunujen leveys koska se on omiaan parantamaan matkustusmukavuutta kun on enemmän tilaa. Tukholman metrojunissa on Helsnkiin verrattuna ahdasta ja tunkkaista. Samoin Helsingin lähijunat ovat ahtaita kun ei haluta varata lähtöihin riittävästi yksiköitä.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Mitishtshi (Metrovagonmash) -tuotteet E-sarja ja sen seuraaja 81-717/714 -lienevät maailman eniten valmistetut metrojunat.


Ääni ja fiilis on kyllä mahtava ja näemmä "läheltä piti", ettei meilläkin olisi tuollaisia:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR0c-...eature=related

----------


## Jussi

> käytäväpaikalla istutaan ja keskipenkki jätetään tyhjäksi, junan ollessa täynnä matkustajien on pakko tiivistää ja sitten istutaan kuin sillit suolassa! Metrojen 2+2 penkitys on siinä suhteessa paljon parempi.


Toisaalta jos metrossa on saman verran matkustajia kun lähijunassa, joutuu suurempi osa seisomaan koska istumapaikkoja on vähemmän.

----------


## vristo

Loin tässä kuvitteellisen helsinkiläisen metrojunan, jos M200-sarjaa olisi pidennetty välivaunuilla. Joka tapauksessa tulevat M300-metrojunat tulevat olemaan jotakuinkin tämän kaltaisia:

http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Hahmotelm...ojuna.jpg/full

Hahmotelmani pohjana oli piirros sivustolta: www.bombardier.com

----------


## zige94

> Loin tässä kuvitteellisen helsinkiläisen metrojunan, jos M200-sarjaa olisi pidennetty välivaunuilla. Joka tapauksessa tulevat M300-metrojunat tulevat olemaan jotakuinkin tämän kaltaisia:
> 
> http://voristo.1g.fi/kuvat/Hahmotelm...ojuna.jpg/full


Miksei tälläisiä pitkiä pötköjä ole aikaisemmenkin ollut? Johtuuko se matkustajamäärästä, että tuohon ei esimerkiksi ruuhka-aikaan saa lisää vaunuja enään perään?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksei tälläisiä pitkiä pötköjä ole aikaisemmenkin ollut? Johtuuko se matkustajamäärästä, että tuohon ei esimerkiksi ruuhka-aikaan saa lisää vaunuja enään perään?


Kyllä se matkustajamäärästä johtuu. Kun matkustajia on vähän, ei ole kannattavaa ajaa tyhjiä pitkiä junia. Tähän asti on voitu säätää junakokoa kysynnän mukaan. Enää ei sitten voi säätää. Mutta sehän on linjassa sen kanssa, että kasvatetaan suhteellisia kustannuksia myös lyhentämällä asemia.

En tiedä toista raidejärjestelmää maailmalta, jossa samaan aikaan lyhennetään asemia ja pidennetään junia. En tosin tiedä yhtään metroa, jossa olisi ylipäätään lyhennetty asemia. Minimetrot toki ovat olleet viime vuosina muodissa, mutta vain uusina järjestelminä, ei siten että toiminnassa olevia metroja olisi pienennetty minimetroiksi. Mutta meillähän ovat nämä ainutlaatuiset erityisolosuhteet... :Cool: 

Antero

----------


## vristo

Mielenkiintoinen juttu oli tuossa 1980-luvulla, kun metron koevaunut (M3-M6) olivat vielä olemassa: yhdessä vaiheessa niistä kaavailtiin moottorittomia välivaunuja M100-junien väliin. Jotain asiaan liittyviä kokeilujakin kai tehtiin siten, että metrojunassa olisi jokin M100-vaunuparin vaunuista kulkenut ilman moottoreita. Tietääkö joku, tehtiinkö tällaisia lopulta kokeiluja koskaan?

No, kaikkihan tietää, ettei koejunasta jäänyt lopulta muuta kuin M3-vaunun keulapala.

(Tämän jutun lähde on muinaisen Raitio-numeron Päätepysäkki-palsta)

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Mielenkiintoinen juttu oli tuossa 1980-luvulla, kun metron koevaunut (M3-M6) olivat vielä olemassa: yhdessä vaiheessa niistä kaavailtiin moottorittomia välivaunuja M100-junien väliin. Jotain asiaan liittyviä kokeilujakin kai tehtiin siten, että metrojunassa olisi jokin M100-vaunuparin vaunuista kulkenut ilman moottoreita. Tietääkö joku, tehtiinkö tällaisia lopulta kokeiluja koskaan?
> 
> No, kaikkihan tietää, ettei koejunasta jäänyt lopulta muuta kuin M3-vaunun keulapala.
> 
> (Tämän jutun lähde on muinaisen Raitio-numeron Päätepysäkki-palsta)


Tämä asia on minuakin kiinnostanut jo kauan!
Eli onko M3-M6 -junia koskaan kytketty M100 -sarjan junien kanssa yhteen? Oliko edes samanlaiset kytkimet? Yhteisajohan ei ollut mahdollista liian erilaisen tekniikan takia. Sen takia on ollut tämä ajatus moottorittomista välivaunuista.

Btw. taisi olla myös joku vanha Raitio, jossa mainittiin tunneliprofiilinmittausvaunuksi jääneen M2:n myynti jonnekin Tattarisuolle työmaakopiksi. Tietääkö kukaan, minne se siellä meni ja onko vielä jäljellä? Itse en ole Tattiksella koskaan mitään tuollaista nähnyt.

----------


## Jpl

M100 on Porkkanoiden ohella muotoilultaan mielestäni parasta antia, mitä Valmetilta on koskaan tullut ulos. Olavi Hännisen luoma rohkea muotoilun ja värien yhdistelmä on edelleen varsin toimiva paketti niin sisä- kuin ulkopuolelta tarkasteltuna. Ja tietenkin vahva oranssi on trendiväri edelleen. Harmaaseen kaupunkiin ei kannata tuoda haaleita harmaan sävyjä.

Tekniseen paremmuuteen en sitten puutu sen enempää, kuin että M100 vaikuttaa varsin täsmälliseen liikenteeseen kykenevältä ja luotettavalta kalustolta edelleen...  :Smile:

----------


## kolmebee

Metrojen ulkoasustahan ei kyllä suinkaan tule kiittää Olavia, vaan Börje Rajalinia ja Antti Nurmesniemeä. Olaville toki kiitos juniin ja raitiovaunuihin tehdystä suunnittelusta.

----------


## Albert

> Mielenkiintoinen juttu oli tuossa 1980-luvulla, kun metron koevaunut (M3-M6) olivat vielä olemassa: yhdessä vaiheessa niistä kaavailtiin moottorittomia välivaunuja M100-junien väliin... Tietääkö joku, tehtiinkö tällaisia lopulta kokeiluja koskaan?


En minäkään tiedä. Mutta vahva käsitys on, ettei tehty mitään.
Muistikuvaan liittyy vielä, että moisen kokoonpanon moottoritehot olisivat olleet liian pienet.

----------


## Renne

Melkoista valitusta  :Very Happy: 

M200 junat parhaimpia metrojunia joissa olen koskaan matkustanut. 

M100 sarjan oranssi ei haitannut minua, mutta M200 junissa vain penkit ovat oransseja. Ja kirjoitin siis sisäoranssista en ulko-oranssista. Ulko-oranssi on erittäin raikas harmaan ja betonin seassa.

M200 junissa on tilaa enemmän nivelen kohdalla lastenvaunuille, polkypyörillä, isoille matkalaukuille jne.

HKL on erittäin onnistunut. M100 istuu vielä tämän päivän tyyliin ja M200 on sisäratkaisulta onnistunut parannus.

Penkit ovat muovia koska ne on helppo pitää puhtaana. Metrossa ei myöskään ole ikkunaverhoja ja muita härpäkkeitä lähijunien tapaan, metrot ovat helppo pitää puhtaana verrattuna lähijuniin ja ratikoihin.

----------


## Knightrider

> Melkoista valitusta 
> 
> M200 junat parhaimpia metrojunia joissa olen koskaan matkustanut.


Minä tykkään eniten sm1:sistä, edelleen toimivia vehkeitä ilman ärsyttäviä oviensulkuääniä - minä pidän myös pehmeistä penkeistä, verhoista ja matkatavarahyllyistä. Itse lasken lähijunan metroksi, parannelluksi versioksi metrosta.



> M200 junissa on tilaa enemmän nivelen kohdalla lastenvaunuille, polkypyörillä, isoille matkalaukuille jne.


Polkupyörätelineitä ei ainakaan lähijunien tapaan metroissa ole, niille sekä muille "turhille härpäkkeille" tulee vielä lisäarvoa kun tulevaisuuden metromatka voi kestää tunninkin.



> Penkit ovat muovia koska ne on helppo pitää puhtaana. Metrossa ei myöskään ole ikkunaverhoja ja muita härpäkkeitä lähijunien tapaan, metrot ovat helppo pitää puhtaana verrattuna lähijuniin ja ratikoihin.


Metro soveltuu lyhyeen matkailuun, mutta koska meillä ei tule ikinä olemaan pikametroja niin uudistusta tarvitaan - metrot ovat rasittavia mitä pitempään niissä joutuu matkustamaan, juuri karsittujen ominaisuuksiensa sekä oviäänien vuoksi (joka onkin ainoa asia jota inhoan Flirtissä)

Sm1:silläkin pystyisi kulkemaan vaikka maailman tappiin asti - itse olen polkupyörän kyseiseen malliin nostanut monesti eikä se nyt niin haastavaa ole - tuskin on muutama rappunen liikuntarajoitteisellekaan, kyllähän niitä niille jossain tulee kuitenkin vastaan.. Se nyt kuuluu jo toiseen ketjuun. No, ehkä sm1 on jo aikansa elänyt :Icon Frown: 

Rappusista vielä että minusta busseissa saisi olla rappuset, jos ei lasketa tiettyjä linjoja - matkustajien ikärakenteesta ja keskimääräisestä matkan pituudesta laskettuna (esimerkiksi täysmatalia busseja voitaisiin vaatia vaikkapa linjoille 14, 18 ja 40, taas rappusia saisi olla vaikkapa linjoilla 59, 79 ja työmatkaseutulinjoilla (esim. 505) - toki portaattomaksi linjat joilla lastenvaunuja paljon kulkee, vaikkakin ilmaiseksi. Rappusellisiksi busseiksi laskisin bussit joilla on vähintään 2 porrasta - myös siis kaksikerrosbussit. Puolimatalat sallittaisiin LE:iden tapaan kaikilla epätäysmatalalinjoilla.

----------


## ultrix

> eikä se nyt niin haastavaa ole - tuskin on muutama rappunen liikuntarajoitteisellekaan, kyllähän niitä niille jossain tulee kuitenkin vastaan..


Portaita pitkin pyörätuolilla, voisi olla vinkeä kokemus.

----------


## Knightrider

> Portaita pitkin pyörätuolilla, voisi olla vinkeä kokemus.


no enpä ole kertaakaan nähnyt pyörätuolia joukkoliikenteessä - tietysti voihan sen niinkin päin käsittää että esim. ei ole näkynyt kirjastossa ketään jäätelöä etsivää koska jäätelöä ei siellä tarjota.

----------


## Renne

Kyllä esteetön kulku rullatuoleille, lastenvaunuille yms. ovat tärkeitä joukkoliikenteessä. Ei ole syitä torjua matalattiaratkaisuja, koska kirjastoistakaan ei saa jäätelöä. En oikein ymmärtänyt vertausta.

Metroissa matkalaukkuhyllyillä juurikaan tee mitään, toisaalta, kai niitäkin voisi olla. 

Metromatka Mellunmäestä Rautatientorin asemalle kestää n. 20min. Östersundomin tulevalta asemalta n. 30 min.

Vertailun vuoksi lähijunalla Kirkkonummelle sekä Riihimäelle matka-aika on noin 45 min.

Tukholman metrossa taasen T-Centralenilta punaisella linjalla Norsborgiin matka-aika on 60 min. T-Centralin ja Norsborgin välissä on 19 asemaa.

Östersundomin ja Rautatientorin välissä on 15 asemaa.

Helsingin metroa parjataan aivan suotta.

----------


## Jpl

> Metrojen ulkoasustahan ei kyllä suinkaan tule kiittää Olavia, vaan Börje Rajalinia ja Antti Nurmesniemeä. Olaville toki kiitos juniin ja raitiovaunuihin tehdystä suunnittelusta.


Aivan. Taidat olla oikeassa. Hänninen teki porkkanoiden ja Sm1:n jälkeen raitiovaunuja, eikä metroon kerinnyt koskemaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tukholman metrossa taasen T-Centralenilta punaisella linjalla Norsborgiin matka-aika on 60 min.


Kyllä se oikeasti on 37 minuuttia.

----------


## Renne

Taisin jotenkin laskea tuossa Mörby Centrumilta, vaikka tarkoitin T-Centralia. Tilannetta se ei muuta kuitenkaan mitenkään. Lähijunalla Kirkkonummelle menee 45 min. 

Alkaa mennä aiheen ohi, mutta jotenkin kuvittelevat pikaratikan ampaisevan 10 minuutissa 40 km säteelle. Pikaratikka Itähelsingissä on täysin sopimaton, ja venyttää matka ajan tuntiin kymmenine pysäkkeine.

Lopettakaa Helsingin metron parjaaminen ja suunnatkaa pikaratikkalobbaus toiseen metrolinjaan. Toisen metrolinjan ei tarvitse olla samaa tekniikkaa kuin länsi-itä -rata.

----------


## ultrix

> Alkaa mennä aiheen ohi, mutta jotenkin kuvittelevat pikaratikan ampaisevan 10 minuutissa 40 km säteelle. Pikaratikka Itähelsingissä on täysin sopimaton, ja venyttää matka ajan tuntiin kymmenine pysäkkeine.


Moderaattori siirtänee tämän oikeaan ketjuun, mutta höpö höpö: jos rata vedetään esim. reittiä keskusta  Koskela *Viikki  Jokeri  Itis  Itäväylä  Östersundom, matka-ajat on mahdollista saada ihan siedettäviksi. Toinen mahdollisuus on tehdä pikarata, joka Viikistä jatkaakin Porvoonväylän keskellä aina Westersundomiin asti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä tykkään eniten sm1:sistä, edelleen toimivia vehkeitä ilman ärsyttäviä oviensulkuääniä [...] metrot ovat rasittavia mitä pitempään niissä joutuu matkustamaan, juuri karsittujen ominaisuuksiensa sekä oviäänien vuoksi (joka onkin ainoa asia jota inhoan Flirtissä)


Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi ovipiippauksista. Niitä koskevat EU-määräykset eivät ole voimassa raitiovaunuissa, joten toivotaan, että seuraavassa ratikkahankinnassa pärjättäisiin ilman piippauksia ja törähdyksiä. Ne ovat erityisen ärsyttäviä juuri meikäläisessä ratikkaliikenteessä, kun ovet avautuvat ja sulkeutuvat yhdellä pysäkillä useampaan kertaan, ja kaikki eri aikaan. Varsinaista kakofoniaa.




> Rappusista vielä että minusta busseissa saisi olla rappuset, jos ei lasketa tiettyjä linjoja


Tervejalkaisille korkealattiainen bussi tai ratikka on matkustusmukavuudeltaan aivan toista luokkaa kuin sellainen, jossa joutuu istumaan lattiatasossa. Näkymät ovat paremmat, sisustus on rauhallisempi ja säännöllisempi ja ratikassa melu on vähäisempää. Myös turvallisuudentunne on korkealla istuessa parempi kuin siellä katutasolla möllistettäessä.

----------


## vristo

> Olen samaa mieltä kanssasi ovipiippauksista. Niitä koskevat EU-määräykset eivät ole voimassa raitiovaunuissa, joten toivotaan, että seuraavassa ratikkahankinnassa pärjättäisiin ilman piippauksia ja törähdyksiä. Ne ovat erityisen ärsyttäviä juuri meikäläisessä ratikkaliikenteessä, kun ovet avautuvat ja sulkeutuvat yhdellä pysäkillä useampaan kertaan, ja kaikki eri aikaan. Varsinaista kakofoniaa.
> 
> Tervejalkaisille korkealattiainen bussi tai ratikka on matkustusmukavuudeltaan aivan toista luokkaa kuin sellainen, jossa joutuu istumaan lattiatasossa. Näkymät ovat paremmat, sisustus on rauhallisempi ja säännöllisempi ja ratikassa melu on vähäisempää. Myös turvallisuudentunne on korkealla istuessa parempi kuin siellä katutasolla möllistettäessä.


Mä olen vaan miltei varma, ettei näissäkään asioissa mennä suinkaan taaksepäin. Varsinkin tuo ovisingnaali lienee jo arkipäivää raideliikenteessä; koska sitten tulee busseihin (kuten mm. kaakkoisaasialaisissa suurkaupungeissa) on eri asia. Myöskään matalalattiaisuudesta (tai siis esteettömyydestä) ei palata taaksepäin kuin menneissä unissa. Toki esimerkiksi raitiovaunu voi olla esimerkiksi osittain matala, jossa vaikkapa päätyosissa on lattia telien kohdalla vähän korkeammalla (tai vaihtoehtoisesti penkit ovat ns. bodestereiden päällä). 

Mutta yhtäkaikki joukkoliikenteen yksi kehittämisen kulmakiviä on esteettömyys sekä kaikkien asiakasryhmien ottaminen huomioon. Niinpä esimerkiksi parjaamasi ovien äänimerkki kertoo aistien vajaavaisuudesta kärsiville paljon sellaista, mitä me ns. normaalit ihmiset emme osaa kaivatakaan. Kaikki eivät ole tervejalkaisiakaan.
Suoraan sanoen; itse en edes "kuule" koko ääntä enää (mutta alitajunnassani se toki kertoo ovien sulkeutuvan ja kulkuneuvon valmistautuvan liikkeellelähtöön), sillä niin normaali asia se joukkoliikennevälineissä mielestäni on.

----------


## Koala

> no enpä ole kertaakaan nähnyt pyörätuolia joukkoliikenteessä


H43:lla kulkee säännöllisesti. Tulee kyytiin kaverin tyrkkäämänä nopeammin kuin yhdetkään lastenvaunut.

Lisäys:

Onhan noita metrossakin näkynyt kymmeniä kertoja.

----------


## Eki

> Eli onko M3-M6 -junia koskaan kytketty M100 -sarjan junien kanssa yhteen? Oliko edes samanlaiset kytkimet?


Ei.

M1-6:n kytkin on mekaaniselta osaltaan ainakin hyvin samannäköinen, ellei sama, kuin Dm8, Dm9, Sm3, Sm4 ja Sm5 -junissa. 

M100:n kytkin taas on mekaaniselta osaltaan tietenkin sama kuin M200 -sarjassa. Myös Sm1 ja Sm2 -junissa on sama kytkin sähkörasiaa myöten.

On noilla kytkimillä jotkut hienot nimetkin, joku muistava tietäjä ne kertonee...

----------


## Antero Alku

> M100:n kytkin taas on mekaaniselta osaltaan tietenkin sama kuin M200 -sarjassa. Myös Sm1 ja Sm2 -junissa on sama kytkin sähkörasiaa myöten.


Onkos M100 ja M200 -junilla mahdollisuus vetää/työntää toisiaan? Sähköisestihän nämä eivät yhteen sovi ja siksi sekakäyttö on mahdoton. Mutta aiheuttaako sähkörasioiden yhteen kytkeminen molempien junien pimenemisen?

Kun sanoit, että M100 ja Sm 1-2 ovat sähkölaatikoiltaan yhtenevät, niin mitä tapahtuu jos ajetaan M100 ja Sm 1/2 yhteen? Mulla kyllä on muistikuva, että kytkimet olisivat eri korkeudella, eli junia ei saa kytketyksi toisiinsa.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Onkos M100 ja M200 -junilla mahdollisuus vetää/työntää toisiaan? Sähköisestihän nämä eivät yhteen sovi ja siksi sekakäyttö on mahdoton. Mutta aiheuttaako sähkörasioiden yhteen kytkeminen molempien junien pimenemisen?


Pahoittelut, nyt tulee mutua, koska ei ole varmaa tietoa. Hieman muualta johdettuna veikkailua. 

Silti muistan kuulleeni, että M100/M200  voivat avustaa toisiaan. Siis mekaaninen kytkentä onnistuu. Sähkökopat jos pääsee kytkeytymään niin eiköhän siitä ongelmia tule. (Tosin en tiedä, miten "nastat" osuu yksyhteen, mutta jo erilainen akustojännite aiheuttanee ongelmia, varmaan tuo pimeneminenkin on mahdollinen)

Mitenhän muuten, onko lähtökohtana mahdollisissa avustus-/hinaustapauksissa hinaus jarrullisena vai jarruttomana näissä metrojunissa?

Mielenkiinnolla jään minäkin odottamaan lisävalaistusta.

----------


## kuke

> Silti muistan kuulleeni, että M100/M200  voivat avustaa toisiaan. Siis mekaaninen kytkentä onnistuu. Sähkökopat jos pääsee kytkeytymään niin eiköhän siitä ongelmia tule. (Tosin en tiedä, miten "nastat" osuu yksyhteen, mutta jo erilainen akustojännite aiheuttanee ongelmia, varmaan tuo pimeneminenkin on mahdollinen)


Avustus onnistuu ja on toisaalta liikenteen hoidon kannalta lähes välttämätön ominaisuus. M100- ja M200-junien kytkinten sähköiset osat ovat fyysisesti eri kokoisia. M200-sarjan sähkökoppa on pienempi ja olen melko varma, etteivät nastat osuisi edes yhteen, mikäli vaikkapa tahallisesti yrittäisi. Sähköiset osat saa yksinkertaisella toimenpiteellä pysymään suljettuina pelkkää mekaanista kytkentää varten.




> Mitenhän muuten, onko lähtökohtana mahdollisissa avustus-/hinaustapauksissa hinaus jarrullisena vai jarruttomana näissä metrojunissa?


Jarrut varairroitetaan avustettavasta yksiköstä. Vähintään 50 % jarruista on kuitenkin oltava käyttökunnossa koko junaa ajatellen. Mikäli näin ei ole, pyritään perään tai eteen ajamaan lisävaunupareja, jotta jarruvaatimukset täyttyvät.

Sinällään linjalla junien työntämiset ja hinaamiset ovat perin harvinaisia. Sen viiden vuoden ajalta, jolloin toimin kuljettajana, en muista sellaista tapahtuneen kertaakaan - ei itselleni eikä muillekaan kuljettajille.

----------


## Mikle

Kiitokset asiantuntevasta valaisusta :Smile:

----------


## MaZo

> Onkos M100 ja M200 -junilla mahdollisuus vetää/työntää toisiaan? Sähköisestihän nämä eivät yhteen sovi ja siksi sekakäyttö on mahdoton. Mutta aiheuttaako sähkörasioiden yhteen kytkeminen molempien junien pimenemisen?.


Kaikki nykyiset ja tulossa olevat Helsingin metrojunat voidaan mekaanisesti kytkeä yhteen hinausta varten. Eri junasarjoja yhteen kytkettäessä pitää vain estää sähköisen osan kytkeytymisliike, kuten kuke jo kertoi. Pimenemisestä en tiedä, mutta jos M100:n 110V ohjausjännite pääsee M200:n junaväylään oikeiden nastojen sattumalta osuessa kohdalleen, voi jälkimmäisessä tapahtua jänniä juttuja.  :Smile: 

Liitteenä havainnollistava kuva M100 ja M200 junan kytkimistä.




> Kun sanoit, että M100 ja Sm 1-2 ovat sähkölaatikoiltaan yhtenevät, niin mitä tapahtuu jos ajetaan M100 ja Sm 1/2 yhteen? Mulla kyllä on muistikuva, että kytkimet olisivat eri korkeudella, eli junia ei saa kytketyksi toisiinsa


Jännittävä ajatus, vaan vaikea sanoa kuinka käy. En usko, että junat suostuisivat kulkemaan, vaikka unohdettaisiin infrastruktuurin aiheuttamat rajoitteet.
Eiväthän edes M100 ja PM100 ole sähköisesti kytkettävissä toisiinsa. Kumpikaan ei muuten myöskään ole yhteensopiva APM100:n kanssa. (A niin kuin automatisoitu - keksin ihan itse. Ei tietääkseni ole virallinen.) Tosin tässä taitaa suurimpana syynä olla juniin myöhemmin rakennetut väylät, joiden rikkoutumista ei haluta riskeerata kytkemällä väylättömään junaan. En tiedä, että kytkimen nastojen järjestystä olisi peruskorjauksessa ehdoin tahdoin muutettu. Automatisoinnin myötä tulevia muutoksia en uskalla edes arvailla.  :Smile:

----------


## Mikle

> mutta jos M100:n 110V ohjausjännite pääsee M200:n junaväylään oikeiden nastojen sattumalta osuessa kohdalleen, voi jälkimmäisessä tapahtua jänniä juttuja.


Veikkaus, että jonkunasteinen "poks" saattaisi kuulua :Smile: 




> Liitteenä havainnollistava kuva M100 ja M200 junan kytkimistä.


Kiitos kuvasta! Onkos noissa niin, että M100:n  sähkökopan kytkeytyminen estetään (pelkkää mekaanista kytkentää haluttaessa) paineilmahanalla ja M200 tapauksessa siellä on ensisijaisesti joku sähkönamiska? Vai sittenkin hana..en erota kuvasta.

----------


## MaZo

> Kiitos kuvasta! Onkos noissa niin, että M100:n  sähkökopan kytkeytyminen estetään (pelkkää mekaanista kytkentää haluttaessa) paineilmahanalla ja M200 tapauksessa siellä on ensisijaisesti joku sähkönamiska? Vai sittenkin hana..en erota kuvasta.


Kyllä se taitaa näin olla. Molemmissa on kuitenkin samanlainen "hana", joka näkyy kuvassa M200 kytkimen sähköiseen osaan menevän kaapelin pään alapuolella (keltainen nuoli).

----------


## Mikle

> näkyy kuvassa M200 kytkimen sähköiseen osaan menevän kaapelin pään alapuolella (keltainen nuoli).


Löysin minäkin nyt kun vinkkasit :Smile:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Aloitan tämän ketjun kahdella puhuttelevalla kuvalla.
> Helsingin metron M100-junasta taas pyrittiin luomaan heti suunnittelun alusta alkaen aikaa kestävä ja moderni metrojuna koko käyttöiälleen. Siinä onkin onnistuttu niin hyvin, että mm. sisustusratkaisuja ei ole juurikaan tarvetta muuttaa nyt hankinnan alla olevaan uuteen, täysautomaattiseen M300-junasarjaan, vaan niissä pyritään varsin samankaltaisiin ratkaisuhin (myös M200-junasarjassa), väritystä myöten.


Löysin tällaisen vanhan ketjun, johon ajattelin kysymykseni sopivan. Ylläpito voi tietysti siirtää tämän toisaallekin, mikäli asiaan liittyvä parempi ketju löytyy foorumin syövereistä.

Kysymykseni on hyvin yksinkertainen: Miksi M200-junien oranssi ulkoväri on haaleampi kuin M100- ja M300-junien vastaava? Silmiini osui tällainen Metropoliassa tehty opinnäytetyö, jossa asiaa sivutaan peräti yhden lauseen verran: "_M100-junan ja M200-junan värien piti olla sama oranssi, mutta M200-juna on kuitenkin hieman punaisempi._"

----------


## MaZo

> Löysin tällaisen vanhan ketjun, johon ajattelin kysymykseni sopivan. Ylläpito voi tietysti siirtää tämän toisaallekin, mikäli asiaan liittyvä parempi ketju löytyy foorumin syövereistä.
> 
> Kysymykseni on hyvin yksinkertainen: Miksi M200-junien oranssi ulkoväri on haaleampi kuin M100- ja M300-junien vastaava? Silmiini osui tällainen Metropoliassa tehty opinnäytetyö, jossa asiaa sivutaan peräti yhden lauseen verran: "_M100-junan ja M200-junan värien piti olla sama oranssi, mutta M200-juna on kuitenkin hieman punaisempi._"


M100:n alkuperäinen punaoranssiväri oli määritelty sen aikaisilla värikoodeilla, jotka eivät olleet voimassa M200 hankittaessa. Koko maailma oli jo siirtynyt RAL koodeihin ja maalien väripastat tms. olivat vaihtuneet kokonaan eikä vanhoilla värikoodeilla enää tehnyt yhtään mitään. Tarkkaan en tiedä kuka RAL 2001 värikoodin valitsi ja/tai hyväksyi, mutta nimeltään tuo väri on punaoranssi, joka on voinut ohjata valintaa.
Kuulemma kun ensimmäinen juna tuotiin Helsinkiin, oli projektissa mukana ollut henkilö todennut toimittajan edustajalle, että juna on väärän värinen. Tuossa vaiheessa kyseessä oli vitsi, mutta kun sama juna seuraavaksi parkkeerattiin M100 viereen todettiin, että kyllä se on erivärinen.
M300:lle valittin sitten väriä huolella ja hartaasti. Kävin mm. itse henkilökohtaisesti useina päivinä vertaamassa RAL värimalleja erilaisissa valaistuksissa M100:n kylkeen ja lopulta päädyttiin RAL 2002:een. Vastaavuutta M100:n ihan alkuperäiseen väriin ei pystytty toteamaan, koska alkuperäisen väristä pintaa ei tuossa vaiheessa enää ollut saatavilla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> M100:n alkuperäinen punaoranssiväri oli määritelty sen aikaisilla värikoodeilla, jotka eivät olleet voimassa M200 hankittaessa. Koko maailma oli jo siirtynyt RAL koodeihin ja maalien väripastat tms. olivat vaihtuneet kokonaan eikä vanhoilla värikoodeilla enää tehnyt yhtään mitään. Tarkkaan en tiedä kuka RAL 2001 värikoodin valitsi ja/tai hyväksyi, mutta nimeltään tuo väri on punaoranssi, joka on voinut ohjata valintaa.
> Kuulemma kun ensimmäinen juna tuotiin Helsinkiin, oli projektissa mukana ollut henkilö todennut toimittajan edustajalle, että juna on väärän värinen. Tuossa vaiheessa kyseessä oli vitsi, mutta kun sama juna seuraavaksi parkkeerattiin M100 viereen todettiin, että kyllä se on erivärinen.
> M300:lle valittin sitten väriä huolella ja hartaasti. Kävin mm. itse henkilökohtaisesti useina päivinä vertaamassa RAL värimalleja erilaisissa valaistuksissa M100:n kylkeen ja lopulta päädyttiin RAL 2002:een. Vastaavuutta M100:n ihan alkuperäiseen väriin ei pystytty toteamaan, koska alkuperäisen väristä pintaa ei tuossa vaiheessa enää ollut saatavilla.


Jos ja epäilemättä kun asia on näin, miksei M200-junia ole maalattu sittemmin uusiksi? Koska kyseessä on vain 12 vaunuparin sarja, maalaaminen "oikealla" sävyllä ei olisi edes kovin hankala tai hintava urakka.

Off topic: Onko todella niin, että M200-sarjan junien rakenteellinen huippunopeus on 120 km/h? Onko tätä hyödynnetty edes Berliinin Baureihe 481 -junissa?

----------


## MaZo

> Jos ja epäilemättä kun asia on näin, miksei M200-junia ole maalattu sittemmin uusiksi? Koska kyseessä on vain 12 vaunuparin sarja, maalaaminen "oikealla" sävyllä ei olisi edes kovin hankala tai hintava urakka.
> 
> Off topic: Onko todella niin, että M200-sarjan junien rakenteellinen huippunopeus on 120 km/h? Onko tätä hyödynnetty edes Berliinin Baureihe 481 -junissa?


Metrovarikolla ei ole maalaamoa, eli junien maalaaminen on aika työläs operaatio kuljetuksineen ym. Maalikorjauksia pystytään tekemään tilapäisjärjestelyin, mutta kokonaisen junan maalaaminen ei tule kyseeseen varsinkaan tuollaisen sävyeron vuoksi. Peruskorjauskierros on kohta käynnistymässä ja siinä yhteydessä varmaan maalipintaakin ehostetaan. Väristä en ole nyt ihan viimeisintä tietoa kuullut, mutta käytäväkeskusteluita on käyty monenlaisista vaihtoehdoista.

M200 sarjan dokumentteihin on kirjattu rakenteelliseksi huippunopeudeksi 100 km/h, kuten on muillakin Helsingin metrojunilla. Eli rakenne kestää 100 km/h hajoamatta, mutta tekniikkaa ei muuten ole suunniteltu tuollaisiin nopeuksiin. Kuulemma jollain junayksiköllä on hetkellisesti saavutettu 120 km/h eikä juna siitä heti hajoa, mutta epäedullisia värähtelyitä saattaa alkaa esiintyä, jotka pidemmän päälle ovat haitaksi.
Suurin liikennöintinopeus on kaikilla junilla 90 km/h, eli tuota nopeutta käyttäen myös tekniikka kestää eikä osat ylikuumene tms. Nopeus on kuitenkin kaikissa junissa rajoitettu 80 km/h, kun radalta ei tuon korkeampia rajoituksia löydy.

Berliinin 481 sarjassa ei taida rakenteellisia yhteneväisyyksiä olla M200 sarjan kanssa niin, että junien ominaisuuksia voisi suoraa vertailla. En tarkallaan tiedä mitä samaa junissa on, mutta kyllä ne aikalailla erillään lienee suunniteltu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Väristä en ole nyt ihan viimeisintä tietoa kuullut, mutta käytäväkeskusteluita on käyty monenlaisista vaihtoehdoista.


Hailakkaa oranssia ja valkoista?

Höselillä on ilmeisesti kovasti haluja vaihtaa Helsingin ratikoidenkin väri.

----------


## MaZo

> Hailakkaa oranssia ja valkoista?
> 
> Höselillä on ilmeisesti kovasti haluja vaihtaa Helsingin ratikoidenkin väri.


Tilaajavärityksestä en ole kyllä kuullut vielä puhuttavan, mutta kai sekin aika koittaa. Enemmän on keskusteltu mikä punaoranssin sävy valitaan ja tuleeko kaikista saman värisiä vai säilytetäänkö sävyero eri kalustoissa jne.

----------


## 339-DF

Hyvä, jos huhu ei ole ehtinyt sinne asti. Jospa tuo uhka on sitten peruuntunut. Helsingin ratikoiden värin vaihtamisestahan meillä on kokemusta, ja se nyt ei ihan loistavasti mennyt viime kerralla. Luulenpa, että metron värin vaihtaminen aiheuttaisi ihan yhtä paljon tunteita kuin ratikoidenkin.

----------


## PepeB

> Hyvä, jos huhu ei ole ehtinyt sinne asti. Jospa tuo uhka on sitten peruuntunut. Helsingin ratikoiden värin vaihtamisestahan meillä on kokemusta, ja se nyt ei ihan loistavasti mennyt viime kerralla. Luulenpa, että metron värin vaihtaminen aiheuttaisi ihan yhtä paljon tunteita kuin ratikoidenkin.


Olisi ihan aiheellista vaihtaa Turun sinapin liikkuvat mainokset tilaajaväritykseen.

----------


## SD202

> Off topic: Onko todella niin, että M200-sarjan junien rakenteellinen huippunopeus on 120 km/h? Onko tätä hyödynnetty edes Berliinin Baureihe 481 -junissa?


M200:n sukulainen eli tuo Berliinin BR481 ei ole ollut ihan kauhean hyvässä huudossa. Mm. jarrut ovat olleet turhan tehottomat. Muitakin ongelmia on tuossa junasarjassa ollut ihan riittämiin eikä suurimmaksi osaksi BR481:n ongelmista johtunut 2010 -luvun alun kaaos Berliinin S-Bahnissa ole pahaa liioittelua. Mutta vastaus siis kysymykseesi: tuskinpa noilla jarruilla on uskallettu kokeilla 120:n vauhtia Berliinissä.  :Wink:

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tämä on joidenkin mielestä niin sanotusti takamuksesta, mutta joidenkin toisten mielestä tämä edustaa Äm-satkun Electronic Gearboxia kaikkine vivahteineen.

Samat soundit kuuluvat niin Dr16:sta kuin vaikkapa pyykinpesukoneestakin. Mielestäni tämä on suomalaisen teollisuusosaamisen kovin hitti maailmanmarkkinoilla  Nokia pystyi samaan verkko- ja päätelaitepuolella.

Tuossa tuo demo Electronic Gearboxista.: https://youtu.be/OMDrchLYVQE

----------

